# "Feliway Comfort Zone Plug-In" Pros and Cons



## Debbie25 (Jan 14, 2004)

As most people know in this forum from my postings that I'm having problems with my 6 year old female doing her business behind the TV in the front room. And yes she has been checked by a vet. No medical problems found.

From the people that have replied to my posting and a lot of reading I'm going to try a different approch and try to find out what my cat is try to tell me.

I know our 1 year old male torments her. She will just be sleeping and he will go up and pounce on her for no reason so I'm fuguring he is doing this when she is in the box. I have recently taken the cover off the box to help with this.

MY MAIN POSTING IS:
I would like to get pros and cons on the "Feliway Comfort Zone Plug-In". I have read that it will:
> controlling urination outside of the litter box
> calming multi cat households
> ending or lessening fighting
> reducing cat's anxiety, stress, anger, fear

What experiences have you had with this? Since it does cost a bit I don't want to just go out and buy it on a wim without doing my homework first.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

We have one in each of the four cat rooms at the shelter, and I can tell you it is amazing. Being at a shelter, with strange noises and smells, a small place to live in, and sharing territory with other animals, is stressful for any cat. But with Feliway, there is no yowling, no repetive stress-induced bahaviors, and no fights (we still have the occasional rabble-rouser, usually a newbie, and but they calm down). It's just worked wonders!


----------



## Debbie25 (Jan 14, 2004)

Great possitive post.

Do you know how long it takes to see the effects?
Right away, 1 week, 2 weeks?

I wonder why this stuff is so expensive


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not sure, they've been using it since before I started volunteering. I think give it maybe a week or two....and no idea why it costs so much :?


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

I bought it when we brought home our 2nd cat - we wanted minimal introduction problems. Anyway, we plugged it in the day of adopting our 2nd cat and they had no problems getting to know each other (no hissing, no fighting, there was mutual grooming one week into bringing him home) and I have it plugged in when one has to go to the vet as well, so when they come home, they don't get too freaked out. So far so good....but that's my opinion! 

Hope that helps with your decision.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

We have two of the comfort-zone plug ins. When I first plugged them in, I thought I noticed a difference in behavior, but as time has gone by, I'm not sure it's changed anything. But, I'm still willing to spend the extra $27 dollars to buy two more refills...just in case it is helping. If after I get these (we've been out for about 2 weeks), I don't see any improvement, I'll probably stop buying this product. 

By the way, be sure to shop around. The first refill I bought, I bought at Petsmart...it was $24 for one refill. Since, then I've learned to order them from Drsfostersmith.com for $14 per refill.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm not sure how much faith I have in this product. We have one plugged into the very small (maybe 10X6) cat room at my vet's. We also have one in the exam room dubbed the "cat room" and it doesn't seem to do much. The only thing I can say for it is that I found out just yesterday morning someone came in and all three of our resident strays had gotten out of their cages and were roaming around the room. I guess there were no fights or problems. Two males and a female (all fixed). 

More often than not the cats who come with us to board or for treatment are VERY stressed and hard to handle. It doesn't seem to help much at all. 

We also have DAP (Dog Appeasing Pheromones) plugged into the other two "dog" exam rooms, and both areas of our dog boarding kennels. I can't tell you how many dogs are aggressive even with the plug ins! We've got some of the friendliest most outgoing dogs I've ever met there, but walk another dog past their kennel and watch out!! I try to walk them as far away as possible, but there have been times I thought my leg would get bit off trying to stand in between them. Its crazy!!

So as far as pros and cons, I can't help much in a home environment because I've never had the need to try Feliway. Some people here swear by it, and some have felt it was a waste of money. There are some cats who simply have no response to them. It wouldn't hurt to try it (except the $30) but if you aren't happy with the reasults when it runs out, don't bother getting a second. I'd keep the plug in just in case you want to try again so you only need refills... like if you get a new cat or something.


----------



## sphynxcat (Oct 18, 2004)

I have had success with it. In a doctors office, the dogs and cats arent exposed to it long enough to get the full effects. Definitely shop around. It took about 3 days for me to notice a difference. Good luck!


----------



## Debbie25 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all the great replies.

Debbie


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

So what about using this Feliway in an apt. with two cats that get along fine. Will it be more relaxing for them OR should I just get it when I move into a new place with the cats :?:


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree that you don't see much effect in a vet's office where the animals are only there for a short time. But of course it's impossible to know whether the animals would have been *worse* without it! I suspect there is some small effect. It did seem to help our boarders settle in better when we sprayed Feliway in the cages beforehand.

However, in home situations, we've seen Feliway work absolute miracles. The plug-in is really terrific. The stuff is very expensive, but when it works, it works fabulously.

That said, Roger, I'm not sure that Feliway will help with your particular situation, unless she is marking due to stress. However, since nothing else has helped, it's probably worth trying. 

There is no point in using Feliway if there are no problems. It won't be of benefit now, however it would be a great thing to use when moving; plug it in at the new place, it will help the cats settle in quickly with minimal stress.

I am a great believer in the Bach flowers, but Rescue Remedy is not a panacea for every problem. It's specifically good for very stressful situations, but I have not seen it work for chronic stress. There are many other essences and essence combinations that do help, though; we have many options at www.spiritessence.com.

Roger, I remember your situation but please refresh me on what you've tried: extra litter box nearby? at least 3 boxes in the house including one on every level? restricting access to the area with an aversive material such as tin foil or upside down carpet runner? enzyme cleaner? keeping all litterboxes extra-clean by daily or twice-daily scooping?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

